# mtx issue with Dell PowerVault 124T LTO5



## kkaos (May 4, 2013)

This thread is a continuation of a previous thread related to Bacula but more specific to the use of mtx on a FreeBSD 9.1 system with the Dell PowerVault 124T-LTO5 tape changer connected to the server via SAS. I've discovered that after the changer's magazine is removed and reinserted into the changer, running `mtx -f /dev/pass1 status`, where /dev/pass1 is the device pertaining to the tape changer, to scan the slots of the tape changer will cause the mtx process to go into uninterruptible sleep.

It appears that error messages are being returned by the changer and that mtx on FreeBSD 9.1 cannot handle the messages. I say this because executing the same scenario on both CentOS 6.x and Ubuntu 12.04 systems produces the following error messages:


```
mtx: Request Sense: Long Report=yes
mtx: Request Sense: Valid Residual=no
mtx: Request Sense: Error Code=0 (Unknown?!)
mtx: Request Sense: Sense Key=No Sense
mtx: Request Sense: FileMark=no
mtx: Request Sense: EOM=no
mtx: Request Sense: ILI=no
mtx: Request Sense: Additional Sense Code = 00
mtx: Request Sense: Additional Sense Qualifier = 00
mtx: Request Sense: BPV=no
mtx: Request Sense: Error in CDB=no
mtx: Request Sense: SKSV=no
```

Neither error messages like the above nor any result is printed to the console on FreeBSD 9.1. Also, on both CentOS 6.x and Ubuntu 12.04 systems, the status of the drive and slots of the changer are shown after the above error messages so the mtx scan errs but still completes.

Has anyone else run into this issue? Or am I doing something wrong? I am running the current version of the mtx port, 1.3.12. I'll post here before I decide to file a bug report.


----------

